# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهداشت محیط

## Parniya

*بهداشت محیط*

در اجراي بند 1 اصل چهل و سوم قانون اساسي جمهوري اسلامي ايران مبني بر تامين و حفظ آب آشاميدني بهداشتي و پاکسازي محيط‌زيست انسان از آلودگيها و بهداشت اماکن عمومي و پيشگيري از بيماريهاي ناشي از عدم بهداشت آب و محيط و براي بالابردن سطح سلامتي روستاييان ضرورت آموزش و تربيت افراد کاردان و متعهد در زمينه بهداشت محيط محسوس است و بر اين اساس طرحي تحت عنوان طرح دوره کارداني بهداشت محيط به وسيله گروه پزشکي شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي تهيه گرديده است، مشخصات کلي برنامه و سرفصل دروس اين دوره به شرح زير به تصويب شورايعالي برنامه‌ريزي رسيده است.
دوره کارداني بهداشت محيط يکي از دوره‌هاي آموزشي در نظام آموزش عالي است که هدف آن تربيت افرادي است که بتوانند در اجتماعات کوچک مستقر شده و پس از مطالعه و بررسي مشکلات بهداشت محيط منطقه با همکاري رده‌هاي مستقر در شهرستان در تامين آب شروب اهالي (کمي، کيفي) دفع فاضلاب و زباله بهسازي منابع آب، بهسازي اماکن عمومي، مبارزه با حشرات و ناقلين، فعاليت نمايند
کساني که بهداشت محيط را بگذرانند قادرند:
1- در تهيه و اجراي طحرهاي انتقال، تصفيه و توزيع آب در سطح روستا فعاليت نمايند.
2- در شناسايي منابع آلوده کننده آب فعاليت نمايند.
3- ارائه راه حلهاي ساده جهت جمع‌آوري، تصفيه و دفع فاضلاب اجتماعات کوچک فعاليت نمايند.
4- راههاي بهداشتي جمع‌آوري، دفع و يا استفاده از فضولات حيواني، انساني و زباله را آموزش و فعاليت کنند.
5- بهسازي چاهها، قنوات، چشمه‌سارها و منابع آب فعاليت نمايند.
6- در بهداشت مسکن، بهشسازي اماکن عمومي و بهداشت موادغذايي آموزش و فعاليت نمايند.
7- در آموزش بهداشت و ارتباط با مردم فعاليت نمايند.
رشته‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ به‌ مطالعه‌ مسائل‌ زیست‌ محیطی‌ از قبیل‌ آب‌، فاضلاب‌، زباله‌، هوا و کنترل‌ بهداشت‌ مواد غذایی‌ می‌پردازد تا دانشجویان‌ پس‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلی‌ بتوانند در اجتماعات‌ کوچک‌ مستقر شده‌ و پس‌ از مطالعه‌ و بررسی‌ مشکلات‌ بهداشت‌ منطقه‌ در جهت‌ رفع‌ این‌ مشکلات‌ قدم‌ بردارند؛ یعنی‌ دانشجویان‌ باید بتوانند با دادن‌ طرح‌هایی‌ مفید و عملی‌ در زمینه‌ تأمین‌ آب‌ آشامیدنی‌ سالم‌ کمی‌ و کیفی‌، دفع‌ صحیح‌ زباله‌، بهسازی‌ اماکن‌ عمومی‌، مبارزه‌ با حشرات‌ و ناقلین‌ بیماری‌، مردم‌ را در رفع‌ این‌ مشکلات‌ راهنمایی‌ و کمک‌ کرده‌ و اطلاعات‌ و آمارهای‌ لازم‌ را در موارد فوق‌ جمع‌آوری‌ و طبقه‌بندی‌ نمایند.این‌ رشته‌ در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌ مسائل‌ زیست‌محیطی‌ را به‌ صورت‌ ساده‌تری‌ مطرح‌ می‌کند چون‌ کاردان‌ها در اجتماعات‌ کوچکتری‌ مثل‌ روستاها به‌ مردم‌ خدمت‌ می‌کنند و به‌ مسائل‌ بهداشتی‌ اولیه‌ آنها از قبیل‌ پاکیزه‌ کردن‌ آب‌ (گندزدایی‌ آب‌)، مبارزه‌ با حشرات‌، تصفیه‌ فاضلاب‌ و بهداشت‌ مسکن‌ و اماکن‌ عمومی‌ می‌پردازند. اما در مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ تخصصی‌تر و فنی‌تر می‌شود، چون‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ باید بتوانند برای‌ اجتماعات‌ بزرگتر از قبیل‌ شهرها برنامه‌ریزی‌ بهداشتی‌ کنند. برای‌ مثال‌ طراحی‌ تصفیه‌خانه‌ آب‌ یا فاضلاب‌ شهرها، نحوه‌ جمع‌آوری‌ فاضلاب‌، نحوه‌ توزیع‌ و انتقال‌ آب‌، شناخت‌ آلاینده‌های‌ هوا و کنترل‌ آنها در حیطه‌ فعالیت‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ کارشناسی‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ می‌باشد.

*توانایی‌های‌ لازم :*
رشته‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ دارای‌ سه‌ جنبه‌ بیولوژی‌، شیمی‌، فیزیک‌ و ریاضی‌ است‌ و دانشجوی‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ در صورت‌ علاقه‌مندی‌ به‌ هر یک‌ از زمینه‌های‌ فوق‌ می‌تواند در این‌ رشته‌ موفق‌ گردد.برای‌ مثال‌ کارشناس‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ که‌ به‌ دروس‌ فنی‌ به‌ ویژه‌ مکانیک‌ سیالات‌ علاقه‌مند است‌، می‌تواند در زمینه‌ طراحی‌ تصفیه‌ خانه‌ها فعالیت‌ کند. کارشناس‌ علاقه‌مند به‌ بیولوژی‌ نیز می‌تواند در زمینه‌ انتقال‌ بیماری‌ها به‌ انسان‌ توسط‌ فاکتورهای‌ زیست‌ محیطی‌ مطالعه‌ و تحقیق‌ کند و فردی‌ که‌ به‌ شیمی‌ علاقه‌مند است‌ می‌تواند در زمینه‌ فرآیندهای‌ مختلف‌ اعم‌ از فرآیند تصفیه‌ آب‌ یا فاضلاب‌ فعالیت‌ نماید. درواقع‌ این‌ رشته‌ می‌تواند طیف‌ گسترده‌ای‌ از داوطلبان‌ را که‌ دارای‌ علایق‌ و توانمندی‌های‌ متفاوتی‌ هستند، جذب‌ خود کند. قابل‌ ذکر است‌ که‌ زمینه‌های‌ فوق‌ بیشتر در کارشناسی‌ و مقاطع‌ بالاتر مطرح‌ می‌شود و در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌ که‌ جنبه‌ کاربردی‌ دارد، آنچه‌ مهم‌ است‌ علاقه‌مندی‌ به‌ حفظ‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ و آموزش‌ این‌ مسأله‌ به‌ عموم‌ مردم‌ است.گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ رشته‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ ابتدا در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد‌ اما دانشجویان‌ می‌توانند تا مقطع‌ دکترا در کشور ادامه‌ تحصیل‌ دهند.

*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :*
اگر جامعه‌ و حکومت‌ به‌ بهداشت‌ و سلامتی‌ اهمیت‌ دهد، فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ این‌ رشته‌ بسیار زیاد خواهد بود چون‌ هر جا انسان‌ وجود داشته‌ باشد، برای‌ حفظ‌ سلامت‌ او، متخصصان‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید حضور داشته‌ باشند، اما متأسفانه‌ در کشور ما توانمندی‌های‌ متخصصان‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ ناشناخته‌ مانده‌ و از همین‌رو فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ به‌ طور کاذب‌ کم‌ شده‌ است‌.با این‌ وجود یک‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ توانمند بهداشت‌ محیط‌ در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌ می‌تواند در وزارت‌ بهداشت‌ - درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکی‌ و در مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ در شهرداری‌ها، سازمان‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌، شرکت‌های‌ خصوصی‌ طراحی‌ تصفیه‌خانه‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌ و سازمان‌ حفظ‌ محیط‌زیست‌ فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ مناسبی‌ داشته‌ باشد.

*درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :*
*دروس‌ پابه و اصلی :*
فیزیک‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، آمار حیاتی‌ مقدماتی‌، اصول‌ هیدرولیک‌، نقشه‌برداری‌، آموزش‌ بهداشت‌، پاتوبیولوژی‌، اپیدمیولوژی‌ بیماری‌های‌ واگیر، جامعه‌شناسی‌ شهری‌ و روستایی‌، نظام‌ عرضه‌ خدمات‌ بهداشتی‌ و درمانی‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ :*
شیمی‌ و میکروبیولوژی‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌ ، کارگاه‌ لوله‌کشی‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌، اصول‌ تصفیه‌ و بهسازی‌ منابع‌ آب‌، دفع‌ فاضلاب‌ در اجتماعات‌ کوچک‌، کاربرد موتور تلمبه‌ در تأسیسات‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌، کارگاه‌ نصب‌ و راه‌اندازی‌ و تعمیر موتور تلمبه‌ها، حفاری‌ و بهره‌برداری‌ از چاه‌ ، اصول‌ بهداشت‌ هوا، بهداشت‌ مواد غذایی‌، بهداشت‌ مسکن‌ و اماکن‌ عمومی‌، گندزداها، آشنایی‌ با پرتوهاو پرتوزاها، کاربرد سموم‌ و ناقلین‌ ، بهداشت‌ حرفه‌ای‌ ، اقدامات‌ بهداشتی‌ در شرایط‌ اضطراری‌ ، بهره‌برداری‌ و نگهداری‌ تأسیسات‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌ ، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌.
*استاد دکتر حسن تقی پور* *‏متولد 1353 شهرستان هشترود، رتبه اول ارشد ، رتبه دوم دکترا ، استادیار گروه مهندسی بهداشت محیط**-** چرا بهداشت محیط؟ انتخاب یا سرنوشت؟*
اون موقع سرنوشت بود. ولی سرنوشتی که آینده اش خوب شد، سرنوشتی که به نفع من تموم شد.
*- اگه بهداشت محیط نمی خوندید دوست داشتید چه رشته ای بخونید؟*
(به فکر میرود، دو سه دقیقه ای فکر می کند، خیلی حساسیت نشان میدهد، بعد با همان لحن آرام همیشگی می گوید :Yahoo (1):  سخت است بگم چه رشته ای، ولی بیشتر انجام و طراحی پروژه های مربوط به سدسازی و پل سازی و رشته های مربوط به اونو بیشتر می پسندم مثل عمران سازه.
*- استاد فرض کنیم امتحان کنکور دادید و برگه انتخاب رشته را دادند که رشته های مورد علاقه خود را انتخاب نمایید. کدوم رشته را انتخاب می کردید؟ بهداشت محیط جایگاهش کجا بود؟*
قطعا بهداشت محیط جزو اولویتهای انتخابی بود. ولی مقطع کاردانی بودن اون یک کمی کار را مشکل می کند. ما شاگردهای خوبی داریم که به این رشته علاقمندند ولی کاردانی بودن این رشته یک کمی آنها را دلسرد می کند.
*- محیط زیست و بهداشت محیط تفاوت این دو رشته در چیست؟*
بهداشت محیط میشه گفت : پل بین بیولوژی و مهندسی. بهداشت محیط در واقع هم قابلیتهای محیط زیست را داره هم قابلیتهای بهداشت . از این نظر میشه گفت منحصر بفرده، چون از یک طرف جنبه های بهداشتی یه موضوع مثل آب و فاضلاب را بررسی می کنه از طرف دیگه طراحی تصفیه خانه آب و فاضلاب و پروژ ه های آبرسانی را.
*- پس با این همه قابلیتهایی که بهداشت محیطیها دارن چرا وقتی از رشته آنها پرسیده میشود میگند مهندسی محیط زیست؟*
چون بهداشت محیط به این اسمی که الان خوانده میشود. یه رشته نسبتا جوونیه. قبلا این رشته مهندسی بهسازی محیط بود.
این رشته با این اسم فعلی در مقابل مهندسی عمران که تقریبا 70 سال سابقه دارد جوان می باشد. بدین سبب مردم شناخت کامل و کافی از این رشته با این اسم ندارن. رسانه های جمعی نیزنقش مهمی دارند مثلا اگه یه حادثه زیست محیطی اتفاق بیفته از رسانه ها گفته میشه محیط زیست به خطر افتاد و یا این کار موجب آلودگی محیط زیست گردید.
*- استاد اگه بخوان یه اسم جدید برای بهداشت محیط انتخاب کنند چه اسمی را پیشنهاد میدین؟*
( استاد بازهم به فکر میره، به عمق تفکر، نشون میده که همه چی رو حساب شده جواب میده، اونی که ذهنش تعیین و تایید می کنه نه اونی که فقط به زبونش مییاد)
آخرش میگه: اول مهندسی بهداشت محیط زیست، اگه نشد بعدش مهندسی بهسازی محیط
*- چه باید کرد تا این رشته را  طوری که شایسته اش است معرّفی کرد ؟*
بنظرم اول باید از خودمون شروع کنیم. باید خودمونو قوی و توانمند کنیم. از لحاظ کاری و کارایی خود را تا حدممکن بالا ببریم. مثلا اگه در یک اداره استخدام شدیم کارایی و توانمندی ما باید طوری باشه که اسم در بیاریم یعنی رشته تحصیلمون اسم در بیاره. طوریکه اگه استخدامیه دیگری در اون ارگان باشه مسئول اون ارگان بگه، فلانی رشته اش چیست از اون رشته بردارید. این خیلی مهم است. بعدش در سطح بالا اونهایی که در بورد گروه هستند با عملکردشان و از راه تبلیغات قانونی و مناسب رشته را به ارگانها و نهادها معرفی نمایند.
* آینده رشته بهداشت محیط را چطوری می بینید؟*
این رشته جزو رشته های بورس دنیاست. مسئله انفجار جمعیت، مصرف بی رویه، تغییر سبک زندگی، مصرف گرایی و... محیط زیست را تحت تاثیر قرار میده. تمامی ممالک مجبورند که دقت کنند، می دانند که اگه الان پیشگیری نکنند در آینده با چندین برابر این هزینه هم نمی تونن مشکلو جبران کنند. می شود گفت: شرایط به سمتی پیش میرود که خود ایجاب می کند رشته های ما در بورس باشند.
*- استاد چرا فارغ التحصیلان این رشته بیشتر تمایل دارند در آب و فاضلاب یا محیط زیست استخدام بشوند در حالیکه بیشتر استخدامی در مراکز بهداشتی است؟*
چون تا مقطع کارشناسی که حدود 140 واحد درسی دانشجویان ما می خونن ، جزء کمی از این واحدها مربوط به به بهداشت مسکن و اماکن عمومی و مواد غذایی است در حالیکه اکثر این واحدها مربوط به دروس فنی و طراحی می باشد که تسلط اکثر دانشجویان نیز طبیعتا در این قسمت خواهد بود و این طبیعی است که هرکس دوست داشته باشد در تخصص خود کار کند و به تخصص خود علاقه نشان بدهد.
*- مقطع کاردانی برای این رشته بهتر است یا کارشناسی، از ریاضی فیزیک یا علوم تجربی؟*
مقطع کارشناسی بهتر است. دانشجویان ما خوبند در این صورت خوبتر هم خواهند شد. دانشجویان خوب اکثرا به خاطر کاردانی بودن این رشته از آن صرفنظر می کنند. در مورد اینکه از تجربی یا ریاضیات هر دو یک مزیتهایی دارند. اونایی که تجربی خوانده اند قسمتهای مربوط به زیست و میکروبیولوژی را راحت متوجه میشوند و آنهایی که ریاضیات خوانده اند قسمتهای فنی و طراحی مثل ریاضیات مهندسی و استاتیک و امثال اینها را بهتر متوجه خواهند شد. پس بنظرم از هر دو رشته میشود به صورت اشتراکی دانشجو برای این رشته پذیرفت.

+گزینه2

----------

